# Vizsla meet up Bay Area CA.



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking for any Vizsla owners that want to meet up. Rojo & I will be staying with family in the Bay Area (Palo Alto) till the end of November. It would be great to meet some new Vizsla owners.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Come on to the other side of the bay and bring Rojo into the East Bay Hills with Bailey and Chloe. I'll be around all weekend if I don't go pheasant hunting on Sunday. If I go you are cordially invited.

Send me a PM.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Rod, for taking the time to show Rojo & I around the East Bay trails. Look me up when you get to Portland.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great hike and company. We'll do it again. Rojo is a great dog.

RBD


----------

